# Big Mek Vaptos huge gun.



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Big Mek Vapto could hardly contain himself. He was jumping around the hutt like a Gretchin anticipating a promotion to slave! After months of stealing and looting parts he had finally built what he had always wanted: a Shock Attack Gun! On the morning he had fired it for the first time at a Bike that some one had foolishly left unguarded. When the owner returned he found his bike reduced to a pile of scrap, and it was soon looted by the Flash Gitz.

After this first successful test fire, Vapto was eager to test his gun in battle, and was now making his way through the ork encampment to his Warboss’s tent. The camp was as scrapped down as usual, sleeping orks there and there, mad Gretchin killing themselves and crazy Squigz believing they can fly!

Vapto’s task was simple. He was on his way to meet the Warboss and tell him the good news about the gun and suggest that they go off and test it proper on whatever unfortunate beings crossed their path. 

When he arrived to the tent he found the Warboss laying on the ground, clearly drunk, talking with his fat pet Squig.
Unsure of what to say, and trying not to laugh at the comical scene, Vapto cautiously approached the partied out Warboss.

“Eh, mornin’ Boss?” said Vapto hesitantly.


“*Wado yoo want wif me?*” replied Gotshuk in a jumpy voice.


"Do ya member da big attack gun me wuz wurkingz on? Well now it is finised and I wunder if you would like to cum crunping sumting with me, test fireing, ya know? Its gona be da best gun evur, I thinkza! Messa built it from da lazor gun we looted from da blue Spees Mahren boyz, da cuztum force fild me stole from da Flash Gitz, and da blooba scoope from da mghty cannonz! Messa also looted da powra cellz from da big jummp suits dat kill lotz of boyz, and ya-

“*Shudd upp*!” shouted Gotshuk “*Cant u see dat me is bussy?*”

“Doin wut?” 

“*...Nuthin... Argh! Why me?*” Gotshuk shouted to his Squig. Te Squig got scared and farted.







[All feed back is wanted! The story is going to continue soon, and it is going to be crazy and orkish!:laugh: Just got to post the begining, even of it is short. (And yes I know! The name for the story is soooo bad! I forgot to change it before i posted this shit! Waaaaagh!]


----------



## Heresy Lexicon (Mar 3, 2010)

Its fun, but be careful not to use slang terms like 'u'. I know how orks talk, but it'd probably be 'yu', like yugh rather than you. Just make sure not to get too serious with the fights. Sounds solid.


----------

